# 501 and 508 remotes, any difference?



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

Would anyone know if there is any difference between the 501PVR ,and the 508PVR remotes? I need an xtra remote for my 501 and was thinking since the 508 comes with 2 remotes, someone might have one I could get A good deal on. [email protected]


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

don't take this as gospel, but they should work, if not be identical. I mean, I can use my 4900 control to control my 501.  That was fun the first day we got the 501. . . GAH! NO! I don't WANT to watch lifetime!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I know that the 721 has a few extra buttons for the PIP and interactive fucntions but I believe the 501 and 508 remotes are the same.


----------

